# EATING ROUTINE TO BUILD MASS



## Aleem (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi guys, i was just wondering if i can have a good eating routine to get bigger, i dont like my current size i want to be like at least robin shou's size or bigger lol, well id apreciate it if someone can help me out, this is my current eating plan;

My eating routine is

Morning (meal 1) Sandwich

Meal 2 : Banana + little snack

Meal 3 : Pasta + Chicken leg or breast

Meal 4 : Banana + Little Snack

Meal 5 : Sandwich

Meal 6 : Pasta with chicken/ Chapati with meat or chicken/ pasta mash chicken/ pizza

Meal 7 : Sandwich + little snack

My sandwiches are either meat sandwiches or cheese sandwiches, i also have a whey protein shake in the morning of the days i work out and straight after i work out.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

try re-writing that plan mate, and inc,

eggs

beef

chicken

oats

rice

wholemeal pasta

veggies

etc

etc

etc

sandwiches are not ideal for meals esp more than 1 meal per day. prot, carbs and fats in each meal.

gd lk


----------



## weedavey (May 29, 2007)

Hello mate have a look at Geo's clean bulk plan, with a bit of tweaking to suit personal needs its a solid base for gaining mass.


----------



## Alex The Kid (Feb 21, 2008)

You gona need protein in each meal mate,not enough in that plan to be honest


----------



## Aleem (Jul 28, 2008)

weedavey said:


> Hello mate have a look at Geo's clean bulk plan, with a bit of tweaking to suit personal needs its a solid base for gaining mass.


where can i find it thanks


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

use the search function and look for posts by Geo...


----------

